# LCD-Monitor per VGA-Kabel: Schlechtes Bild



## janoc (29. April 2009)

Hi

ich hab hier einen LCD-Monitor (Samsung SyncMaster 205BW), den ich sonst per DVI-Kabel angeschlossen hab -> perfektes Bild.

Wenn ich den aber an einem anderen Rechner an dessen Onboard-Grafikkarte per VGA-Kabel anschließe, ist das Bild trotz native-Auflösung (1680×1050) irgendwie unsauber; zieht schlieren nach rechts, so als würde es sich in einer dicken Glasscheibe mehrfach spiegeln. 

Kann wer was mit der Beschreibung anfangen?
Woran kann das leigen? Ist da was defekt? Billiges VGA-Kabel? Den Monitor an sich kann ich ja ausschließen. 
Danke für jeden Tipp! 
(Und gleich vorweg, sorry für DAU-ismus... aber bei Hardware-Fragen ... *unschuldigpfeift*)


----------



## chmee (3. Mai 2009)

Bei Auflösungen höher 1280x1024 wirds für VGA-Analog eng. Seit Jahren sind die Wandler nur noch Mittelmaß (es gibt ja digitale Wege, HDMI/DVI), einzig Matrox gibt sich noch Mühe erstklassige Wandler zu verbauen.. Natürlich spielt das Kabel auch eine Rolle (ein höherwertiges Kabel kann die Qualität sichtbar verbessern), aber zuviel Geld würd ich für den Versuch nicht ausgeben..

mfg chmee


----------



## janoc (4. Mai 2009)

Danke Chmee!
Ja der Gedanke wäre dann eher bevor ich irgendein Budget in ein VGA-Kabel stecke, rüste ich dann doch lieber mit einer neuen Grafikkarte (mit DVI) auf. 
Es ist ein Steckplatz frei in der Kiste (lt. Mainborad-Handbuch: "PCI Express x16") ... was mich sachte zur nächsten Frage bringt: könnte mir da jemand vielleicht eine Empfehlung gegeben in der Preisklasse ~60€ ? 
Ich habe kurz recherchiert, aber die Produktvielfalt ist erschlagend und meine Motivation mich intensiver mit der Thematik zu befassen dann doch eher gering - obwohl  ich natürlich das bestmögliche Produkt je Preisklasse haben will ... 

Bin kein Gamer oder so, also eigentlich reicht wohl was recht schlichtes; wobei über kurz oder lang auf der Kiste dann später Grafik-/Videobearbeitung (Adobe-Pakete) gemacht wird (falls das für die Kartenwahl relevant ist).
Viel eher Thema wäre dass sie leise ist; also vielleicht passive Kühlung oder Lüfter die nur unter Last angehen und dann aber auch lautlos sind 

Äh… ja danke


----------



## chmee (4. Mai 2009)

Auf Anhieb achte einfach auf Ram auf der Karte und auch einen aktuellen Chip, zB

ATI 3450 512MB - 36Eur
oder
Nvidia 9500GT 512MB - 56Eur

Solange Du kein Hardcoregamer bist, werden diese Karten gut aushelfen. Sind nicht die schnellsten, aber das spielt aktuell keine Rolle. Sie dekodieren HD-Playback in Hardware und reichen auch für die ersten Schritte in den Adobeprogrammen.

mfg chmee


----------



## janoc (4. Mai 2009)

Vielen herzlichen verbindlichsten!

Bin dann doch ein wenig hängengeblieben in der Recherche und über den Thread in einem anderen Forum gestolpert; falls ich den linken darf – »Die beste Grafikkarte für jedes Budget«
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243085


----------

